# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Ritalin for athletic performance?

## AnavarX

SO my question is, has anyone used ritalin for athletic performance?
It causes an increase in dopamine and norepinephrine so naturally it gives you the energy, but Im wondering if anyone has used it as such.

I have a competetion coming up with bench pressing my bodyweight as many times as possible and last year's winner got 165lbs 33 times. I am about 175 pounds now because I lost 10lbs studying for finals lol but I can get 185lbs about 23 times.

Im probably going to take 20grams of creatine and an NO Explode Shot along with 30mg's of ritalin 30minutes before I attemp the bench press. The amount of presses over what I could normally do might be few but every press counts. SO theres what I am using it for...anyone else use it for anything?

----------


## CMB

Its for kids with ADD. 

Why on earth out of all the other drugs out there would you use Ritalin is beyond me.

----------


## zaggahamma

interesting anyway

----------


## Times Roman

> Its for *kids* with ADD. 
> 
> Why on earth out of all the other drugs out there would you use Ritalin is beyond me.


disagree.
It's for anyone with ADD.

some people use it for sex
others for studying

----------


## zaggahamma

hows it used for sex, times?

----------


## Times Roman

> hows it used for sex, times?


as a stimulant, it enhances the sexual experience, much the same way people like to fvck on meth.
Methylphenidate (sp?) is fairly powerful when taking some large doses, and works on the brain the same as meth or coke.

Some day, some knuckle head will purify it into a crystaline form, and watch out!
Although my druggie days are long in my past, crystal ritalin would be an interesting trip.

The problem with taking ritalin to exercise, is that it doesn't go away after the 90 minute routine. It lasts at least 4 hours. I'm not a big fan of getting drugged up just to exercise. Good way to form an addiction.

----------


## zaggahamma

> as a stimulant, it enhances the sexual experience, much the same way people like to fvck on meth.
> Methylphenidate (sp?) is fairly powerful when taking some large doses, and works on the brain the same as meth or coke.
> 
> Some day, some knuckle head will purify it into a crystaline form, and watch out!
> Although my druggie days are long in my past, crystal ritalin would be an interesting trip.
> 
> The problem with taking ritalin to exercise, is that it doesn't go away after the 90 minute routine. It lasts at least 4 hours. I'm not a big fan of getting drugged up just to exercise. Good way to form an addiction.


i was guessing that but was curious...about exercising on drugs...the few times i have tried rec drugs i also had good/great workouts

----------


## Times Roman

> i was guessing that but was curious...about exercising on drugs...the few times i have tried rec drugs i also had good/great workouts


no doubt you can enhance workouts on stimulants. the real question, and here is the problem, once you go down that path, you will feel the need, to get your best possible workout, to include stimulants. This is the basis and beginnings for an addiction.

I remember dropping some (undisclosed street drug) once when i was in the army, and I don't remember how many hundreds of pushups I did, but it was incredible. Was it smart? Hell no! And I'm sure my heart rate was through the roof, and my blood pressure was probably bad too, but if that is my only concern, to do hundreds of pushups, and hell with tomorrow, then this is the stuff!

----------


## zaggahamma

> no doubt you can enhance workouts on stimulants. the real question, and here is the problem, once you go down that path, you will feel the need, to get your best possible workout, to include stimulants. This is the basis and beginnings for an addiction.
> 
> I remember dropping some (undisclosed street drug) once when i was in the army, and I don't remember how many hundreds of pushups I did, but it was incredible. Was it smart? Hell no! And I'm sure my heart rate was through the roof, and my blood pressure was probably bad too, but if that is my only concern, to do hundreds of pushups, and hell with tomorrow, then this is the stuff!


totally agree...i like to live in moderation...i'm glad i havent ever been addicted to anything

----------


## AllDay

I know people who got addicted to meth from ridalin and adderal. They ARE amphetamines. For people with add at the recommended dosage they are great because they will balance them out. For someone without add or with add but takes more than recommended could become addicted to amphetamines. Meth is an amphetamine.

----------


## Times Roman

> I know people who got addicted to meth from ridalin and adderal. They ARE amphetamines. For people with add at the recommended dosage they are great because they will balance them out. For someone without add or with add but takes more than recommended could become addicted to amphetamines. Meth is an amphetamine.


Very true. The prob with some kids on ritalin and then get cut off when they grow up is they still need ritalin and self medicate with meth. seen it several times.

----------


## 119gold

I am prescribed to adderal. Honestly, you are more energetic throughout the day..& i do have good workouts on muscles like bi's/tri's

but this shit KILLS your appetite so badly, it's not worth the energy boost that you get

----------


## Times Roman

> I am prescribed to adderal. Honestly, you are more energetic throughout the day..& i do have good workouts on muscles like bi's/tri's
> 
> but this shit KILLS your appetite so badly, it's not worth the energy boost that you get


if you take regularly, you are supposed to take AFTER your meal

----------


## 119gold

> if you take regularly, you are supposed to take AFTER your meal


Yeah i usually try to eat a huge breakfast than a gainer before, because i won't be able to eat like all day on it

----------


## clemont51

An interesting drug without the sides of ritalin is modifinal or modalert. Now barred in international
competition. Being used by military for long-range teams, flyers. Inexpensive.

----------


## MaNiCC

Im currently using modafinil, it is only prescribed for narcolepsy in the UK

----------


## Times Roman

> An interesting drug without the sides of ritalin is modifinal or modalert. Now barred in international
> competition. Being used by military for long-range teams, flyers. Inexpensive.


you can get it online as a bulk powder of all things

----------


## mlb29

amphetamines kill ur sex drive not increase it

----------


## Times Roman

> amphetamines kill ur sex drive not increase it


speak for yourself! for some of us, (me) it makes me incredibly hyper horney.

----------


## scotty51312

Ritalin caused me to lose 40lbs in 3 months in 7th grade. I know its great for losing weight. never worked out on it though

----------

